# Allenatore Salisburgo ed il discorso motivazionale contro Liverpool



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2019)

Da qualche ora circola il video (qua al secondo post) che vede l'allenatore del Salisburgo Jesse Marsch , nell'intervallo sotto di 3-1 contro il Liverpool, scuotere la squadra. Il Salisburgo riuscì poi a fare 3-3 ma perdere poi 4-3.

"Innanzitutto, quanti falli abbiamo commesso? Forse due ? Non è una ca.. di amichevole, è una partita di Champions League. Dobbiamo giocare di più sul piano della fisicità. Dobbiamo Essere più duri contro Van Dijk, giochiamo con troppo rispetto. Troppo rispetto.Sono forti? Sì. Ma ciò non significa che dovremmo essere gentili con loro e non affrontarli o combattere.Devono sentirci ragazzi, devono sapere che siamo qui per competere, e non siamo soltanto qui per provare e giocare nel loro modo, ma siamo venuti per giocare ca..
Parleremo di tattica, ma quando scenderemo in campo con più fiducia e volontà. Ora siamo noi contro di loro. Facciamo crescere la nostra fott. volontà, la nostra lotta. Abbiamo visto che sono forti ma possiamo fare di meglio ed iniziare a fare il nostro gioco.Fiducia in se stessi e fisicità, ecco di cosa si tratta. Non sono così pericolosi con i calci piazzati. Dai, possiamo dare di più"


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Ottobre 2019)




----------



## Swaitak (4 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da qualche ora circola il video (qua al secondo post) che vede l'allenatore del Salisburgo Jesse Marsch , nell'intervallo sotto di 3-1 contro il Liverpool, scuotere la squadra. Il Salisburgo riuscì poi a fare 3-3 ma perdere poi 4-3.
> 
> "Innanzitutto, quanti falli abbiamo commesso? Forse due ? Non è una ca.. di amichevole, è una partita di Champions League. Dobbiamo giocare di più sul piano della fisicità. Dobbiamo Essere più duri contro Van Dijk, giochiamo con troppo rispetto. Troppo rispetto.Sono forti? Sì. Ma ciò non significa che dovremmo essere gentili con loro e non affrontarli o combattere.Devono sentirci ragazzi, devono sapere che siamo qui per competere, e non siamo soltanto qui per provare e giocare nel loro modo, ma siamo venuti per giocare ca..
> Parleremo di tattica, ma quando scenderemo in campo con più fiducia e volontà. Ora siamo noi contro di loro. Facciamo crescere la nostra fott. volontà, la nostra lotta. Abbiamo visto che sono forti ma possiamo fare di meglio ed iniziare a fare il nostro gioco.Fiducia in se stessi e fisicità, ecco di cosa si tratta. Non sono così pericolosi con i calci piazzati. Dai, possiamo dare di più"


Immagina sto discorso con la faccia di Giampaolo  ma sopratutto le facce sveglie di Biglia, chalanoglu e compagnia bella


----------



## gabri65 (4 Ottobre 2019)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Immagina sto discorso con la faccia di Giampaolo  ma sopratutto le facce sveglie di Biglia, chalanoglu e compagnia bella



Sì, pensa a Rodriguez. Si mette a fare il balletto di tip-tap a mani alzate per non sfiorare nemmeno l'attaccante. L'importante è conservare una capigliatura sempre perfetta.

Prendiamo questo come allenatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Ottobre 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da qualche ora circola il video (qua al secondo post) che vede l'allenatore del Salisburgo Jesse Marsch , nell'intervallo sotto di 3-1 contro il Liverpool, scuotere la squadra. Il Salisburgo riuscì poi a fare 3-3 ma perdere poi 4-3.
> 
> "Innanzitutto, quanti falli abbiamo commesso? Forse due ? Non è una ca.. di amichevole, è una partita di Champions League. Dobbiamo giocare di più sul piano della fisicità. Dobbiamo Essere più duri contro Van Dijk, giochiamo con troppo rispetto. Troppo rispetto.Sono forti? Sì. Ma ciò non significa che dovremmo essere gentili con loro e non affrontarli o combattere.Devono sentirci ragazzi, devono sapere che siamo qui per competere, e non siamo soltanto qui per provare e giocare nel loro modo, ma siamo venuti per giocare ca..
> Parleremo di tattica, ma quando scenderemo in campo con più fiducia e volontà. Ora siamo noi contro di loro. Facciamo crescere la nostra fott. volontà, la nostra lotta. Abbiamo visto che sono forti ma possiamo fare di meglio ed iniziare a fare il nostro gioco.Fiducia in se stessi e fisicità, ecco di cosa si tratta. Non sono così pericolosi con i calci piazzati. Dai, possiamo dare di più"



Questo tipo di approccio per noi è una chimera.
Ce li vedo suso, calha, biglia, calabria che rimbalzano contro van Dijk.


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2019)

Bel discorso. Se il Liverpool non smetteva di giocare sul 3-0 ne prendevano 8.


----------

